# Hello, I'm new here!



## greyhoundmom (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi everyone.  I heard about this board from someone on the Greytalk board. I have had cats nearly my whole life, and two years ago we adopted our first greyhound. Now we have three greys, and two Siamese kitties. <<)) 

My cats are Daisy, who is a 10 year old Seal Point, and Sammy. Sam is 5, and is a blue point. They seriously hate one another! :twisted: 

Well, just wanted to introduce myself and say hi!


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi there welcome to the group hope you have fun and if you have any pictures feel free to post them


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, and yes post pictures please... (((=


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## greyhoundmom (Feb 24, 2004)

I just posted a couple of pics in Meet my Kitty!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey there! It's great to see another greyhound girl here! Oddly enough, I have a cat named Daisy too. She doesn't get as much coverage as Frodo and Xander b/c she's rather hateful. :twisted:


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I saw the pictures of your kitties in your other thread. They are cuties!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

Yippee, another GTer! I'm Animalover44 on GT. Welcome to Cat Forum! You'll love having a place that's as friendly about GT to talk about you kitties!!!!!!


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

greyhoundmom. My brother and sister-in-law have a greyhound that they rescued after her racing days were over. Are yours rescues? I think greyhounds are great dogs.


----------



## greyhoundmom (Feb 24, 2004)

Lydia!!! Nice to know you're here!! 


As for the greyhounds, I guess I refer to them as "retired" rather than rescued. I've met the guy who used to own my male, and based on Buddy's reaction to seeing him---very excited---I don't think there was anything for Buddy to be "rescued" from. I'm sure some are abused, but I think that's the exception rather than the rule. Yes, they are WONDEFUL animals!!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi greyhoundmom. Nice to have you here!

I *heart* siamese cats!


----------



## Wyvern (Feb 21, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Hello and welcome!!!! @@@


----------

